# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Du lịch Trung Quốc: Đậu phụ món ăn đặc trưng của trung hoa

## hangnt

Từ lâu, người Việt Nam đã đánh giá rất cao các món ăn Trung Hoa, cả về mức độ phong phú cũng như hương vị tinh tế của chúng. Trong những món ăn nổi tiếng đó, ít người nhớ đến đậu phụ - một nét độc đáo trong văn hóa ẩm thực bình dân của người Trung Quốc.


Đậu phụ có nguồn gốc từ Trung Quốc, được làm từ thành phần sữa đậu nành đông đặc lại, ép kiệt nước rồi cắt thành những hình khối khác nhau. Đây là món ăn dân dã không của riêng Trung Hoa mà một số nước châu Á trong đó có Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên cách chế biến độc đáo của người Hoa đã tạo nên những món ăn vô cùng hấp dẫn.Xuất hiện ở Trung Quốc từ thời cổ đại và trong quá trình phát triển kỹ thuật chế biến đậu nhanh chóng được lan truyền ra những nước trong khu vực. Đậu phụ thường màu trắng, ít mùi, Người Trung Hoa dùng để chế biến cả món ăn ngọt và mặn.


Có thể ăn tươi, hầm, xào, nấu canh, kho hoặc nhồi nhân. Không chỉ được chế biến thành món ăn trong các bữa ăn chính, đậu phụ còn có tác dụng chữa bệnh với thành phần từ đậu nành rất tốt cho tim mạch. Đặc biệt còn có thể dùng làm món ăn chay cho các nhà sư Phật giáo.Trong nền ẩm thực Trung Hoa chè đậu hũ là món ăn rất quen thuộc. Mùa hè người ta ăn chè đậu hũ với đá bào, mùa đông thì kèm gừng thái lát cho ấm người. Một phương pháp chế biến món đậu phụ thông dụng nhất đó là món đậu phụ chiên giòn với dầu thực vật và dầu hướng dương. Các món đậu chiên cho vào làm lạnh rất thích hợp làm các món ăn để dành cho các chuyến du lịch dài ngày. Trong đó món hải sản đậu phụ chiên là đặc sản hấp dẫn của vùng biển Nam Trung Hoa.

Thượng Hải nổi tiếng với đậu phụ khô hầm xì dầu. Một số loại đậu phụ còn tẩm ướp với nhiều gia vị gọi là đậu phụ ngũ vị. Đậu phụ khô thường được dùng với các loại đậu phụ lát mỏng, hành củ băm nhuyễn và thịt xá xíu. Đậu phụ mềm có thể được đem nghiền mịn, trộn với các thành phần nguyên liệu thô trước khi chế biến.Người Trung Quốc thích ăn đậu phụ để lên men có mùi thum thủm gọi là đậu hủ. Một thứ đậu phụ khác để lên men lâu hơn, nặng mùi hơn, người Trung Quốc gọi là đậu phụ thối. Món đậu phụ thối tẩm gia vị cay nướng là món ăn rất hay xuất hiện trong phim ảnh Trung Hoa như một cách quảng bá sự độc đáo trong văn hóa ẩm thực của đất nước này. Điều này một lần nữa khẳng định không phải những món ăn cầu kỳ, đắt tiền và sang trọng mới hấp dẫn, độc đáo mà đôi khi chính những món dân dã, bình dị lại góp phần tạo nét chấm phá cho bức tranh ẩm thực của mỗi quốc gia.

_Nguồn: dulichtrungquoc_




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## h20love

món ăn ở TQ hấp dẫn thật

----------

